# Check this out....



## Interested

Deleted Deleted Deleted Deleted Deleted Deleteddeleted Deleted


----------



## Kesava

im my opinion that is a terrible deal.

ill read through properly and see just how bad


----------



## Kesava

cpu:2.8. pretty slow by todays standards.
ram. 2 gig. dont know what brand...
gpu. a 6200? even my 6500 is majorly outdated lol.
has a 17" crt monitor.

AND... ITS A DELL.

so pretty bad. could built something a lot better for the "buy it now"

how much would i pay? im not sure how much if i was actually gonna but it.. but i wouldnt because its definately not worth it.


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> cpu:2.8. pretty slow by todays standards.
> ram. 2 gig. dont know what brand...
> gpu. a 6200? even my 6500 is majorly outdated lol.
> has a 17" crt monitor.
> 
> AND... ITS A DELL.
> 
> so pretty bad. could built something a lot better for the "buy it now"
> 
> how much would i pay? im not sure how much if i was actually gonna but it.. but i wouldnt because its definately not worth it.



do u think anyone will go for it?


----------



## Kesava

yes i reckon it might get bidded on.

but im not sure how much it will go for.

most people with alright knowledge of computers will know its not worth it. but some people might think its a great deal.


----------



## Kesava

wait... are you selling this? or planning to buy it? or what?


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> wait... are you selling this? or planning to buy it? or what?



just interested...why, what if i were to sell it?


----------



## Interested

trust me, i know a pentium 4 blows huge balls, i just want to see if anyone would buy such a machine....


----------



## jimkonow

<flame>
i would NEVER buy anything that has Dell in, on, or around it...baddddd idea.
</flame>


----------



## Kesava

hmmm... *its the same one as in your sig* and its in your area....PA


----------



## Comp_Newb

i say its okay...


----------



## Kesava

Comp_Newb said:


> i say its okay...



for what reasons?

you mean the system is ok for that price?

i would have that system so my parents could use it.
but not for that much


----------



## Interested

haha, ok ok, its me, i really need the money....i deffinately need to build a new computer....like atleast with an e4600 or something so...yea...but i just want to know if i might get like 500 for it...


----------



## ducis

umm i wouldnt pay....


----------



## Kesava

quote me "the 6200 is sooo outdated"

*looks at your sig*

errr.... 



anyway you would have to ask someone who knows more then me lol.

if it was a normal system i would price all the pieces and work it out. but its a used dell package. makes it a lot harder. maybe someone might pay 500.

i guess you will just have to wait and see. its too late to do anything now anyway lol


----------



## Interested

haha...yea, i paid 300 for it last august....but no 6200 and only 512 ram....


----------



## Kesava

lol 6200s are not worth much. and yeah...

even though you might have upgraded it its gonna be worth less then 300. because its really not very good.  but you never know. someone could still buy it for more


----------



## Interested

yea, i pray that someone will buy my pc as a present for someone...cuz u can tell i sweet talked it in the description....haha i pray!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah, i would go $200, maybe $250 at best. It would be good for basic stuff like email, internet, word processing, but gaming is way out of the picture.


----------



## Kesava

yeah it looks good in the description until you look at what is actually being sold. nice work lol


----------



## Interested

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah, i would go $200, maybe $250 at best. It would be good for basic stuff like email, internet, word processing, but gaming is way out of the picture.



y not gaming? i mean it does run css and hl2 smoothly......but i guess for newer games it must fall on its side, but still......


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> yeah it looks good in the description until you look at what is actually being sold. nice work lol



oh why thank you!


----------



## Kesava

hahaha. the cpu would be ok for gaming... not for any major ones. but the graphics card isnt good lol


----------



## Interested

if it werent a small form factor... then trust me, i would have some kind of last generation AGP ati 2xxx gfx, but the best out right now for low profile is a 7300, which is not much better than a 6200.....but w/e....i dont care as long as i can build a new cpu with a 8600gts , e6550, 4gb ram, 250 hdd, and im good for a while....or a q6600 with an ecs motherboard on ebay for 300 ;-)


----------



## Motoxrdude

Interested said:


> y not gaming? i mean it does run css and hl2 smoothly......but i guess for newer games it must fall on its side, but still......



Well im just saying just because it can run old games on low doesnt mean you should sell it as a gaming computer.


----------



## Interested

Motoxrdude said:


> Well im just saying just because it can run old games on low doesnt mean you should sell it as a gaming computer.



actually not on low, on full. and i need the money so if it sells cuz its a "gaming computer" then ill be happy, so for how much i care, its a gaming computer because it can play runescape and any flash game...so yea....haha


----------



## Interested

anyone else?


----------



## PohTayToez

Yep, I'd imagine it'll go for about $200, which isn't bad for such a dated machine.  Maybe a bit less 'cause of the shipping.

Also, why an 'installed' copy of Vista?  Let me guess, that's not the only computer it's going to be installed in.


----------



## Interested

PohTayToez said:


> Yep, I'd imagine it'll go for about $200, which isn't bad for such a dated machine.  Maybe a bit less 'cause of the shipping.
> 
> Also, why an 'installed' copy of Vista?  Let me guess, that's not the only computer it's going to be installed in.



wtf? ok? maybe i dont want to give others my software....why, is there a problem?


----------



## Quentin_T

Interested said:


> wtf? ok? maybe i dont want to give others my software....why, is there a problem?



Yeah, you don't offer a hacked version of vista for $55!  Should have never been put in the auction!


----------



## Interested

its not hacked, its legit! wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Interested

wtf? its not hacked, its legit. i have 5 computers running off of one xp cd. if it asks for an activation code, just call microsoft and they give you one.....trust me, i hate hacked stuff, + im not crazy enough to include hacked software....


----------



## Kesava

your a good man. ahha.

i dont think they realise that a retail OS can be used on multiple computers... or is it oem. i for get haha


----------



## Interested

haha kuzba..... yea, idk what they are smoking......


----------



## Interested

oh shit! silver member! YAY!


----------



## Kesava

anyway im on a shared computer. so ill have to get off now. lol.

ill be back to discuss the worthlessness of your computer a bit later; hah


----------



## dougland

ummm someone is dumb, the bidding is at 520...shit son someone is bidding on yo rigz...


----------



## Interested

yea...im soooooooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG im hyper ventilating....haha....now i can build a new computer with a c2d!!!!!


----------



## PohTayToez

Interested said:


> wtf? its not hacked, its legit. i have 5 computers running off of one xp cd. if it asks for an activation code, just call microsoft and they give you one.....trust me, i hate hacked stuff, + im not crazy enough to include hacked software....



That's illeagle.  Under the terms you agree to by purchasing and installing XP or Vista, you agree that you'll only use that code on a single computer.  Therefore, installing Vista on a computer and selling it while you're using the code on another computer is illegle.


----------



## Interested

PohTayToez said:


> That's illeagle.  Under the terms you agree to by purchasing and installing XP or Vista, you agree that you'll only use that code on a single computer.  Therefore, installing Vista on a computer and selling it while you're using the code on another computer is illegle.



ok, im sorry. do you want to hang me? *i guess i will have to decline 55 dollars if requested......* oh well..... 

i never knew that the people here get all into your business.... damn....


----------



## dougland

wow someone is desperate, or not thinking.  Might as well start getting those parts togetehr for that new computer man. you got atleast $520 to spend.


----------



## Interested

haha, yea, ill post my final setup in about 20 mins in a new thread.....


----------



## PohTayToez

Interested said:


> ok, im sorry. do you want to hang me? *i guess i will have to decline 55 dollars if requested......* oh well.....
> 
> i never knew that the people here get all into your business.... damn....




You're the one that got into OUR business.  You started by posting your auction here.  I feel it to be my responsibility to warn any members on this forum that what they might be interested in bidding on is illegal.  

When I first pointed out that you might be illegally selling software, I did so in a non hostile and reasonable manner.  You responded condescendingly, and again I replied in a calm and informative manner, as it was obvious that you were ignorant to the fact that what you were doing was illegal.  Had you known it was illegal then I might have responded differently, but you didn't so I simply informed you of the conditions Microsoft holds you by.

Then AGAIN, you responded condescendingly, barely acknowledging your mistake.  You could have taken the high road, you could have apologized, edited your listing, and that would have been that.  Instead, you decided to be a jerk about it, which is why YOU are in the wrong, not me.


----------



## Interested

PohTayToez said:


> You're the one that got into OUR business.  You started by posting your auction here.  I feel it to be my responsibility to warn any members on this forum that what they might be interested in bidding on is illegal.
> 
> When I first pointed out that you might be illegally selling software, I did so in a non hostile and reasonable manner.  You responded condescendingly, and again I replied in a calm and informative manner, as it was obvious that you were ignorant to the fact that what you were doing was illegal.  Had you known it was illegal then I might have responded differently, but you didn't so I simply informed you of the conditions Microsoft holds you by.
> 
> Then AGAIN, you responded condescendingly, barely acknowledging your mistake.  You could have taken the high road, you could have apologized, edited your listing, and that would have been that.  Instead, you decided to be a jerk about it, which is why YOU are in the wrong, not me.



rofl. y are u fighting over the internet with a 13 year old...i find that funny....anyway....thanks for your input and have a great evening sir.


----------



## dougland

Why does it say you're buying a laptop for college if you're only 13...?


----------



## Motoxrdude

dougland said:


> Why does it say you're buying a laptop for college if you're only 13...?



He's not, he is just trying to trick a poor soul into buying that pos.


----------



## Kesava

anyway its a good thing someone is willing to pay that much for it. i certainly wouldnt.


----------



## dougland

ooooooooooooo


----------



## Kesava

haha what i mean is. its a good thing that some noob came along and saw the system as the amazing hi-tech setup that it really is.

haha hopefully no one on CF is bidding on it.

but im happy for interested cos he gets his new system


----------



## dougland

im still in shock someone bid that high


----------



## Kesava

well not everyone is educated as much as the members here at CF 

some people just think WOW a dell setup, and look at all the 6200, the way he's talked it up it must be awesome haha.


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> haha what i mean is. its a good thing that some noob came along and saw the system as the amazing hi-tech setup that it really is.
> 
> haha hopefully no one on CF is bidding on it.
> 
> but im happy for interested cos he gets his new system



thx man....


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> well not everyone is educated as much as the members here at CF
> 
> some people just think WOW a dell setup, and look at all the 6200, the way he's talked it up it must be awesome haha.



yup!, now one guy wants me to end it early and he will pay 630!, but i still have to get his paypal e-mail...


----------



## dougland

^^Yeah on the education part


----------



## Interested

definitely..


----------



## Kesava

Interested said:


> yup!, now one guy wants me to end it early and he will pay 630!, but i still have to get his paypal e-mail...



are you sure you wanna do that?

it could go higher than that and you could get a much better system


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> are you sure you wanna do that?
> 
> it could go higher than that and you could get a much better system



u think so?


----------



## Kesava

well just think about it. if you get him to bid 630 or whatever it was, it might either stay there or go higher. if you ending it early then your giving him a better deal, but thats not important, you should be getting the highest price possible.


----------



## Kesava

tell him or her, that you would rather let it go and see what it reaches, but say that he should bid that and see how he goes, because it could quite possibly stop there


----------



## Interested

k


----------



## oscaryu1

> most importantly an* amazing *video card, a  256MB nVidia GeForce 6200 with turbo cache (you can use system ram to add on to graphics ram).



That cracked me up  Sorry! I just had to!

(Is that your own Ebay account?!)


----------



## Interested

oscaryu1 said:


> That cracked me up  Sorry! I just had to!
> 
> (Is that your own Ebay account?!)



haaha yea! omg super dooper sli capable, explosive nVdia 6200 AGP..haha...

why do u ask? it kind of is kind of isnt. it is my dads, but i use it for my stuff. and the auctions in the store are my hard work over the summer.


----------



## Kesava

im pretty sure if you hadnt talked up all the components so much it would have gone for like 200 lol


----------



## tooch926

Kuzba said:


> cpu:2.8. pretty slow by todays standards.
> ram. 2 gig. dont know what brand...
> gpu. a 6200? even my 6500 is majorly outdated lol.
> has a 17" crt monitor.
> 
> AND... ITS A DELL.
> 
> so pretty bad. could built something a lot better for the "buy it now"
> 
> how much would i pay? im not sure how much if i was actually gonna but it.. but i wouldnt because its definately not worth it.



DELL..................like mentioned....I couldn't have said it better myself. haha
But the CRT, that's just awsome. I've been saving up for one myself.


----------



## Kesava

dell is alright to buy from... if you have no idea about computers and couldnt handle putting together one for the sake of better prices and parts


----------



## jimkonow

eew.
dell=epic fail.


----------



## Kesava

as i just said hahah.

note the sarcasm


----------



## dougland

I say you tell the person that offered $630 to tell to them $750 really milk it.  Tell them you'll load it with a bunch of programs.  i meen i bet you could do it illegally


----------



## Kesava

or.... load it with freeware so that they think its an awesome deal but it doesnt end up being illegal.

you could say it comes with an.

office suite-open office
photoshop alternative-gimp
dvd player-vlc

and lots of other stuff i can think of. 

have you had any more contact with that guy yet?


----------



## Motoxrdude

OMG dude, current bit is $520.... I am at a loss of words.....


----------



## ThatGuy16

Motoxrdude said:


> OMG dude, current bit is $520.... I am at a loss of words.....





someone is going to be pissed when it doesn't max out crysis


----------



## Motoxrdude

ThatGuy16 said:


> someone is going to be pissed when it doesn't max out crysis



Someone is going to take that computer and throw it threw a window when it doesnt max out farcry


----------



## Kesava

it proves that you can sell pretty much anything for a good price. it just matters how you talk it up.

i reckon _Interested_ could sell a 3 legged donkey for a good price if he tried haha,

well that made sense to me anyway


----------



## PabloTeK

My newer Optiplex (which is better than that!) only cost £200 with a 3 year warranty from the Dell outplet! he could be a sales man with that kind of sexing up, or a political figure.


----------



## Kesava

PabloTeK said:


> My newer Optiplex (which is better than that!) only cost £200 with a 3 year warranty from the Dell outplet! he could be a sales man with that kind of sexing up, or a political figure.



lol sooo true ahahaha


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> or.... load it with freeware so that they think its an awesome deal but it doesnt end up being illegal.
> 
> you could say it comes with an.
> 
> office suite-open office
> photoshop alternative-gimp
> dvd player-vlc
> 
> and lots of other stuff i can think of.
> 
> have you had any more contact with that guy yet?



no, he only wants to pay in check, so im like screw that crap....


----------



## Interested

rofl at u guys....u guys are really funny. and dont give me any ideas cuz i might just sell a e legged donkey now...haha....and the guy's max bid is 550 bc he bid 350 450 and then 520 was the reserve so he really bid 550.


----------



## Kesava

Interested said:


> the guy's max bid is 550 bc he bid 350 450 and then 520 was the reserve so he really bid 550.



um.... what?


----------



## PabloTeK

$520 reserve?! I wouldn't pay half that to be honest.


----------



## Shane

too outdated


----------



## Kesava

its on $550! yay.


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> its on $550! yay.



omg. i am gunna go crazy. i already have everything priced out for my new computer!!!!


----------



## Kesava

could still go higher too if the other guys will pay more.


----------



## Interested

whats better? a q6600 / 8600gt or e6550 / 8800gt?


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> could still go higher too if the other guys will pay more.



meh, idk....


----------



## Kesava

Interested said:


> whats better? a q6600 / 8600gt or e6550 / 8800gt?



e6550/8800gt

for gaming that. and for anything else that.

lol. that processor is good enough.


----------



## Interested

oh really? ok....and hd3850 or 8800gt?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Interested said:


> oh really? ok....and hd3850 or 8800gt?



The 3850 is good for the budget, but the 800gt is a better card. Just all depends how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## Kesava

yeah in australia the 3850 is 300 and the 8800 is 400.

theres not too much between them on tomshardware.com

if i didnt want the 8800 gt so much i would get the 3850


----------



## oscaryu1

Q6600 Hd3850


----------



## Interested

oscaryu1 said:


> Q6600 Hd3850



hey, if u give me the money, ill buy a qx9650 and i will sli 2 8800ultras


----------



## Kesava

lol whats the link to your build that you posted to be reviewed?


----------



## Interested

check my other thread. everything is the same but e6550 and 8600gts....i dont have money for even the 3850...


----------



## Interested

+ p35 gigabyte ds3l...


----------



## Kesava

in australia the gts is like 275 and the 3850 is 300.

so well worth it to get the 3850 here lol


----------



## Interested

is there a big diff?


----------



## oscaryu1

3850<3870<GTS<GT<GTX<Ultra


----------



## Kesava

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=1061&model2=1058&chart=275


----------



## Interested

fk....idk man....idk if i can afford it...


----------



## Kesava

if i were you i would find a way. it would be worth it in my opinion


----------



## Interested

i have sold everything i have to sell.....parents dont want to give much money....even they barley even let me list the auction....i talked them into it.....i asked my parents and they said to buy something good not great and then upgrade later...so i think i will go with e6550 and 8600gts, right?


----------



## Interested

what if i wait till jan for 45nm to be released ???


----------



## Interested

oooo and also, ds3l or ip35?


----------



## pc-tech

i wouldn't buy that


----------



## PabloTeK

The DS3L for overclocking, and the IP35 if you're not.


----------



## PohTayToez

Oh dear, looks like the auction is back down to $127.50 

They probably just bid it up in the first place so they could try and get you to end it early and take a fake check as payment.

Hey, you can still ALMOST afford the 8600gts by itself.


----------



## Interested

*pulls out gun and points at head* thanks for letting me know....i sent the other guy a second chance offer, lets see what he says.......


----------



## Kesava

omg.... back down to its proper value.


----------



## Interested

Kuzba said:


> omg.... back down to its proper value.



*proper value* *ahem ahem* haha....yea, im not too worried, i think it will be alright...... one more day left....


----------



## Kill Bill

Would ya sell the case on it's own along with a monitor. It looks so cute


----------



## Kesava

i dont reckon it will go up that high. thats what i said last time... but thos 2 bidders werent legit.

lol 2 bids retracted for "bidded wrong amount"

sure.


----------



## fortyways

I wouldn't take that if you paid me.


----------



## CentralViking19

are you still talking about the dell on ebay? (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150190311391&Category=140070&_trksid=p3907.m29)

go for it...crt sucks but you gotta bid more cause the reserve hasnt been met


----------



## Kesava

CentralViking19 said:


> are you still talking about the dell on ebay? (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150190311391&Category=140070&_trksid=p3907.m29)
> 
> go for it...crt sucks but you gotta bid more cause the reserve hasnt been met



lol no, _Interested_ is selling that


----------

